# Where are all the wascally wabbits?



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

The last few years of bunny hunting haven't proven to be overly successful. I'm not looking for honey holes, but anyone have any general areas/locations to get some bunnies?


----------



## A-Weezy (Jun 27, 2011)

Elberta always holds a fair amount.


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Don't know how you want to travel bu the Parker mountain always seems to a bunch of bunnies.


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

Plenty of rabbits down north near 1 mile canyon area, cotton's and jacks


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'll have to plan some longer trips to get to those places. Anyone found any rabbits farther up north?


----------



## PredatorSlayer (Jun 5, 2010)

I saw more rabbits at IFA than anywhere else this year. I feel bad because I think I killed the last one. LOL. Anybody know where we are on the suposed 7 or 9 year cycle? I remember bunnies being everywhere in the west desert about 5 or 6 years ago.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

We got into a few cottons & jacks last weekend about 1 hour west of salt lake. Not a ton but it gave us a good shooting.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Well Im not going to give you my honey hole! Sorry!!! BUT, just wanted to say I feel your pain, I used to go out all the time and I hate walking for hours and not seeing anything.

But I found a spot the past 2 years I go out and every single time I'm out I kill 5-10 rabbits without out fail  ahhhh it feels goooooooood


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

I went out to fill a mitigation doe tag this weekend and saw about 15 cottontails in an hour. (Just east of Altamont). Don't know if you are looking for cottons for jacks, but that was the best showing of cottontails I have seen in quite a while.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I think that they are on an upswing after a few bad years at the bottom of the cycle. I have noticed more cottontails around this year, but they are usually in a small area. I don't think the populations are up enough yet for them to really start spreading out.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

El Casador said:


> ...down north...


Does this mean I should just stay right where I'm at?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I took my daughter out by the testing range and there were bunnies of both varieties in good numbers. Sandy hills with rocky ledges in close proximity proved to be the best as were the edges of several 6 foot deep draws running through the sage and greasewood. Most of the rabbits I shot were runners... didn't see very many sitting out.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

drsx said:


> Well Im not going to give you my honey hole! Sorry!!! BUT, just wanted to say I feel your pain, I used to go out all the time and I hate walking for hours and not seeing anything.


Or is that Bunny hole :?: :lol:


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

guner said:


> Or is that Bunny hole :?: :lol:


ha ha awesome


----------

